# Special effect for Text



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if I can do this special effect to an athletic style font using the ACS or Funtime software? 

My customer also wants the letters filled in.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes... it can definitely be done in ACS Studio. I'll make a video to show everyone.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

BlingItOn said:


> Does anyone know if I can do this special effect to an athletic style font using the ACS or Funtime software?
> 
> My customer also wants the letters filled in.


 
Will you get into trouble if this is for a "customer"?

Are the brunins a team?
(shows how much I know about sports!)


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Here's a super quickie video showing how the Transformation function works. Then I made a quickie circle fill using the line fill/AND weld method I'm current hooked on. 

Transformation Function


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> Here's a super quickie video showing how the Transformation function works. Then I made a quickie circle fill using the line fill/AND weld method I'm current hooked on.
> 
> Transformation Function



You are a life saver Sandy...Thank you! 



> Will you get into trouble if this is for a "customer"?
> 
> Are the brunins a team?
> (shows how much I know about sports!)


This is not for the professional team...it's a kids football team.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You're welcome! : ) 

I need to look into how ACS and KNK Studio can be used to design simple athletic tails, as well. Can't be too hard. They appear to be more basic than the swirly flourishes that the scrapbookers always want!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Sandy M always does such a great job with her videos! 

I created a video for Funtime that shows how to use the Distortion feature.

Distortion Feature - Funtime


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks! And you did a great job, too, Scott!

Sandy


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

One more thing I forgot it mention. You can also use the Word Art distortions in Microsoft Word to create these kinds of titles and then just copy/paste them directly into KNK and ACS Studio and they are ready to cut or ready to have the circles applied for rhinestone templates.


----------



## alm_limited (Oct 23, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> Here's a super quickie video showing how the Transformation function works. Then I made a quickie circle fill using the line fill/AND weld method I'm current hooked on.
> 
> Transformation Function


Can you explain the "line fill/weld" method. Seems like a cool fill technique.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## esigns (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi BlingIton

This Can be designed easily by ACS

http://www.esigns.com


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

alm_limited said:


> Can you explain the "line fill/weld" method. Seems like a cool fill technique.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


I have a video on it:

AND Weld for Filling Patterns with Circles

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

CyberSultan said:


> Sandy M always does such a great job with her videos!
> 
> I created a video for Funtime that shows how to use the Distortion feature.
> 
> Distortion Feature - Funtime



Thank you so much Scott for the video. I'm a visual learner and these types of videos are just great.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

Tks! So helpful. Now here is a million dollar question for all of you blinger guru's.. We are using some vinyl and outlining in korean stones. When vinyl is cut, and rhinestone outline is laid out BEFORE pressing, everything fits perfectly. It appears that vinyl is shrinking and stones seem to be expanding. Has anyone experienced this before? Any help will be welcome!!!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

It is usually the shirt and not the vinyl. Even though the shirt may be "pre-shrunk", you may want to wash it before doing anything. JMO


----------

